# MCS 2000 mile review



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*The Car:* 2008 MINI Cooper S (Lightning Blue/Black Roof) with John Cooper Works Engine Tuning Kit (intake, exhaust, engine software), Premium Package, Convenience Package, Cold Weather Package, Sport Suspension, LSD, DSC, Navigation, Carbon Punch Leather, Anthracite Headliner, Brushed Aluminum Trim, Chrome Line Interior, Sirius

*Highs:* Punchy acceleration, wonderful steering feel, low weight, go-kart handling, fantastic fuel economy, solid build, great engine/exhaust sound

*Lows:* Runflats, torque steer, seat adjustment difficulty, rear seat room, rear seat ingress/egress, no spare

-------------------------
_
The "C" word_

The Cooper S' exterior does have some sporty flourishes to it, but basically I've just had to come to terms with the fact that this car is, in a word, cute. I wish it was a little less cute, with a little more "mean" in its appearance, but well, it isn't. It isn't a car that makes anyone have fear when they see it in their rearview... they're far more likely to smile. I'm secure enough in my manhood to accept that.

Once settling into that reality, you also notice the benefits. People are far more likely to let you merge or change lanes, fellow MINI owners wave to you, pedestrians grin and give you thumbs ups, and you no longer get the feeling that people immediately assume you're some sort of prick or rich a-hole... the de rigeur feeling you have when driving a BMW, Benz, or a sports/sporty car.
_
Fooling them all_

But you also feel like you're putting one over on all those people, on two fronts. Firstly, on the inside, the MINI really does feel like an upscale vehicle. The plastics are soft for the most part, the build quality is excellent, and the car just has that solid, chunky stiff-chassis feel common to all BMW products. Switchgear feels substantial, not flimsy. It all gives the car an overall feel that truly justifies its categorization as a "premium" compact. There's just no comparison to other cars in its size class... the Fits and Yarises of the world cannot even begin to compete in this regard. The MCS' interior feel is actually very reminiscent to me of my old E46, quirky design themes notwithstanding. This is not a modern Chevette. It's a little BMW, and it feels like it.

The second front on which you feel like you're deceiving the outside observer is in the world of handling dynamics and the overall driving experience. This car, torque steer notwithstanding, is a total blast to drive. The 1.6L BMW/Peugeot turbo powerplant is really a gem. With peak torque being reached as low as 1700 rpm, the power is ample. You never feel like the car is underpowered or can't get out of its own way, like a typical compact/subcompact hatch. Turbo lag is non-existant. Grunt is always available, even when in the wrong gear (within reason).
_
Handles like Rollie Fingers_

Both the limited-slip differential and DSC help get the power to the ground with a minimum of drama. There is some tugging at the wheel, unavoidable in any front wheel drive car, but it's entirely predictable, and once acclimated to it, essentially a non-issue. Of course I wish it wasn't there, but it's totally livable. I've found that disabling DSC really minimizes the tugging, but with it disabled, great care is required in throttle application, as the power can easily break the wheels free in 1st and 2nd. I suspect that the LSD actually increases the frequency with which there's a bit of tugging, but decreases its intensity. You can really feel the LSD doing its job, as it gently tries to find traction equilibrium. Without it, I suspect the car would perceptually pull toward one side or the other less frequently, but much harder.

The lightness of the car, torque curve, and the amount of engine/exhaust sound that's let into the cabin (enhanced by the JCW intake/exhaust), really convey a visceral thrill on acceleration. I think it's probably a 6-second-ish 0-60 car, but it feels faster. Let's face reality... for typical suburb/interstate/city driving, that's more than sufficient power. With the sound and feel, it makes the daily commute a total hoot. The combination of the stiff chassis and wheels pushed all the way out to the extreme corners of the car enhance the go-kart feel exponentially. This car makes mundane drives a ton of fun. A great recipe for a daily driver.

Steering feel is excellent, though it's mandatory that the "sport" button be pressed immediately upon starting her up. Without it, the steering is far too light... it's kind of like the difference between a 2001 and a 2002 E46... maybe grandma would prefer the button off while parking at the A&P, but the weight and tightness of the steering when the button is engaged is right for everything else.

On sweepers, there's some gentle understeer that comes on predictably when pushed, but a little lift or a gentle tap on the brake lightens the rear nicely, allowing a bit of rotation. It's a much easier balancing act with this car than I've experienced with other front drivers. I'm sure all of this will feel much better still once I switch from the crappy all-season runflats that came with the car (Conti 195/55/R16s on MINI 16" Bridge Spoke wheels -- my winter setup) to the 215/45/R17 Goodyear Eagle F1 GSD3s on 17" Enkei RP03s I bought from TireRack.

Clutch feel is very natural and predictable... the pedal throw is a touch long, but not at all distracting. I don't feel the need for a clutch stop, something that was all but required in my E46. Similarly, the shifter throw is a bit long. The gates are well-defined without being notchy, but the length of the throw is a bit agricultural. Unfortunately, I think an SSK installation on this car is a much bigger hassle than on an E46. I'm not a big fan of the stock shift knob, either -- I have the JCW pistol-type knob on order. These gripes aside, it's an easy car to shift -- I've never missed a shift or wondered what gear I was in. The ratios seem very well spaced, too -- no complaints there -- though the broad torque curve of the engine would help to mask iffy gearing choices, were there any.

I opted for the sport suspension with stiffer dampening and bigger swaybars. This really helps control body roll and brake dive. The ride is a little rough over less-than optimal roads (90% of the roads here in the northeast), but that's a sacrifice I've always been willing to make to avoid any sort of "float." This roughness is another thing I think will be alleviated greatly by switching to non-runflat summer tires with more forgiving sidewalls.

Overall, the handling of the car is simply phenomenal. It's so light and agile, it's easy to do slaloms of dotted yellow lines. Right-angle street turns at speeds that would roll your typical SUV. This car defines "tossable."
_
Internal Affairs_

The sport seats with punch leather are very comfortable and supportive, with good side bolstering and plenty of adjustments available. That being said, It's all manual (no power/memory seat option available), and regrettably there is no seat cushion angle adjustment. Additionally, trying to adjust the seatback angle or lumbar support is impossible with the center armrest down. I'm really not sure why these adjustments are on the inboard side of the seat. A minor complaint, but annoying nonetheless.

On first glance, the highly-stylized interior would seem to be incredibly ergonomically incorrect. However, once acclimated, everything seems very natural and easy to operate. The cartoonish pie-plate speedometer (whose form:function ratio is substantially improved when opting for the nav system, with its screen in the center) is not really a functional problem at all, as the tach display is easily configured with a couple of stalk button presses to display your speed digitally. The auto climate control works great -- basically identical to the E46, except it only increments/decrements the temp in 2-degree (F) jumps. Big deal.

Visibility is very good, with a large greenhouse, and big mirrors. The one exception is if you have a habit of creeping up too far at intersections with only overhead traffic lights... need to make sure you don't move up so far that you can no longer see the light! Sometimes that's a half a car length behind the stop line.

The in-car electronics, encompassing navigation (w/real-time traffic info), bluetooth phone communications, AM/FM/Satellite radio, USB-based iPod integration, multi-layered OBC with trip computer, in-car settings, and voice commands all work just great. I'm continually impressed with the whole package. Its capabilities are FAR beyond anything I've had in previous cars, and as such I don't have much of a baseline with which to compare them to what other manufacturers offer. But I am thoroughly satisfied with it all, and very happy I bought the Nav option in order to get a reasonably-sized screen with which to operate all these functions. Even though I use the voice commands more than anything else.

The sound is okay. Plenty sufficient for me. I've never been much of an auto-audiophile, though, anyway... a car is just about the worst possible environment for serious music consumption. I've never really understood the obsession with which some approach this subject. Mostly I'm happy to listen to the engine. iPod integration and library navigation is excellent, though, as is the Sirius menu structure... though I wish there were a few more "slots" for Sirius presets.
_
Miscellany_

Parking this car is so easy it's a joke. It fits anywhere, and I can't even begin to comprehend why anyone would bother with the available park distance control option.

My daily driving is pretty much 50% highway and 50% suburbs/city driving, including a daily trek into and out of midtown Manhattan. When safety and traffic permit, I usually drive it like I stole it. Not the best recipe for fuel efficiency. But even so, I'm averaging 30mpg consistently. This is HUGE for me, especially coming from an RX-8 that drank as much as a Hummer. In these days of near $4/gal. gas, this makes me very very happy.

Changing the oil is a fairly easy process with a top-side extractor, with one exception. In order to reach the filter housing, one bolt needs to be removed, so the coolant overflow reservoir can be dismounted and temporarily moved out of the way. Kinda stupid, but not really a big deal at all.
_
Three thumbs up_

I highly recommend this car to anyone who's looking for a fuel efficient yet powerful small car for their daily drive, and especially to those who demand a car that provides a tight-handling, visceral, enthusiast's experience for their daily commute.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Plaz,

Great write up, you should post it over at Edmunds!!

You're a talented fellow.

Ed


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

EdCT said:


> Plaz,
> 
> Great write up, you should post it over at Edmunds!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome review.

Tonight I just drove a relative's Clubman S, every option but nav, and 6 speed naturally.
A MINI will be my next car...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

mullman said:


> Awesome review.
> 
> Tonight I just drove a relative's Clubman S, every option but nav, and 6 speed naturally.
> A MINI will be my next car...


Cool.

Glad you like the writeup. It was pretty much your request that finally got me off my figurative ass (and on my literal ass?) to write it. :rofl:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Nice write up and I agree with just about everything you wrote. 

Get the new tires...you'll love 'em!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Nice write up and I agree with just about everything you wrote.
> 
> Get the new tires...you'll love 'em!


Thanks.

I've got the new wheels and tires already... I just still see some ice in the forecast here, and have two trips to northern New England in the next couple of weeks... I'm itching to swap wheels, but it would just still be a bad idea right now.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've got the new wheels and tires already... I just still see some ice in the forecast here, and have two trips to northern New England in the next couple of weeks... I'm itching to swap wheels, but it would just still be a bad idea right now.


I'd hold off, there's still a ton of snow up in New Hampshire around Meredith, Laconia.

It's 27 tonight in southern New England 

Ed


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

My buddy read my review and pointed out that I forgot to mention the gay disco switch (that changes the interior accent lighting color), the SuperMarioBros beep sounds, and the rear seating area that's more compact than the engine compartment. :rofl:

So there you have it.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Plaz said:


> My buddy read my review and pointed out that I forgot to mention the gay disco switch (that changes the interior accent lighting color), the SuperMarioBros beep sounds, and the rear seating area that's more compact than the engine compartment. :rofl:
> 
> So there you have it.


From a factual standpoint can anyone confirm or deny if the seatbelt chime reoccurs if the belt is not connected?
It seems to stop after 90 seconds or so (like a BMW), but was curious if it would be reminding the driver on a regular interval or just the light reminder.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

mullman said:


> From a factual standpoint can anyone confirm or deny if the seatbelt chime reoccurs if the belt is not connected?
> It seems to stop after 90 seconds or so (like a BMW), but was curious if it would be reminding the driver on a regular interval or just the light reminder.


I don't know... I never drive more than 10 feet (backing out of the garage to wash it) without wearing my belt. I'm not sure why anyone would. :dunno:


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree with you on pretty much every point. Awesome write up.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

gjhsu said:


> I agree with you on pretty much every point. Awesome write up.


Thanks!


----------



## wloprete (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm 'in the market' and am curious about a couple of things:
is the JCW tuning kit a major improvement over the stock S? Any negetives?
did you consider the JCW brakes?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

wloprete said:


> I'm 'in the market' and am curious about a couple of things:
> is the JCW tuning kit a major improvement over the stock S? Any negetives?
> did you consider the JCW brakes?


I don't have much seat time in a non-JCW S, so I don't really have a frame of reference to answer your first question. I have found, now that I've done a few long highway trips, that in certain circumstances the exhaust can in fact be a little bit droney. But only under a certain load/rpm recipe... a simple downshift usually cures it. And a little bit of sound is nice, IMO anyway.

I think the stock brakes are the same as the JCW brakes, excepting maybe some cross-drilling and logos, so no, I didn't really consider them. The stock brakes are very good... it's a light car, so it doesn't need a really big anchor. I haven't had any track time to evaluate fading issues, though.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

EdCT said:


> I'd hold off, there's still a ton of snow up in New Hampshire around Meredith, Laconia.
> 
> It's 27 tonight in southern New England
> 
> Ed


Switched 'em out on Sunday.

OMFG, what a difference. Wow!

Smoother, yet grippier... sharper handling, yet way more comfortable and forgiving over urban roads. And they're not even fully broken in yet.

I'm going to be crying when I have to switch back next winter.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Switched 'em out on Sunday.
> 
> OMFG, what a difference. Wow!
> 
> ...


mental note taken. 

...and i dunno about fade, but you 'might' see it at the track. i doubt one would ever see fade or need cross drilled brakes on a MINI for street usage.

odd that JCW bits and pieces seem actually more numerous and more useful than the ones people can buy for non-M BMWs these days.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Switched 'em out on Sunday.
> 
> OMFG, what a difference. Wow!
> 
> ...


IhateyouIhateyouIhateyou! 

Must...resist...the...urge...MINI...is...not...a...serious...automobile...mmmmmmmmmm...

:bigpimp:

Excellent writeup Plaz thanks for taking the time. :thumbup:


----------

